# Lexington Market - Baltimore, MD



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Not a recipe, but I went to Lexington Market today to visit some inlaws who have a food stand there.

If your in the Baltimore area, you NEED to stop by and have a walk thru. Even if you aren't hungry, you will be. Everything from burger joints to seafood to chicken. They sell fresh fruit and meats, a really neat place. 

If ya didn't know about it, it's a diamond in the rough. Go check it out.

MODS: sorry if this is the wrong forum. thought since it was food related . . .


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah they have some cool stuff but you better only go there during they day or you will help B-more reach number one in murders. Its ashame there is some many cool places in Baltimore but it gets such a bad rap due to all the crime.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

What Justin said. Our office used to be down the road and you could go there during the day but when the working crowds leave the place is not as safe.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. My family and I went during lunch time, and there were tons of people . . . but I could see how it might not be so safe. I did see a lot of security as well as the BPD being visible, so that made me feel a lot better.


----------

